

Results of XKCD Color Survey - mikeknoop
http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/05/03/color-survey-results/

======
patio11
Fascinating _and_ useful in a practical manner. (I process color words a lot
better than I do either hex values or 2D/3D color pickers. Control-F,
evergreen. Yay.)

~~~
ableal
The 'cube faces' map (<http://imgs.xkcd.com/blag/satfaces_map_450.png> ) is
quite useful. Data, large and huge image links included in post.

I see no reason for the qualms in putting it in the shop as a poster. (I also
contributed a few answers.)

P.S. A few years ago, Tim Bray took a whack at slicing through the RGB color
cube: <http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2004/05/19/RGBPlane>

------
Herald_MJ
"Naming" colours is really a lot harder than it sounds. As the differences
between colours become less significant, it gets really difficult.

As an interesting follow-up - this is a 'Munsell Hue Test', the aim is to
order the colours by hue: <http://spectralcolor.com/game/huetest_kiosk>

~~~
ableal
Thanks for the reminder - that 'Munsell Hue Test' is both interesting and
fairly hard. I think I've seen discussed (mostly scores ;-) at Reddit,
<http://www.reddit.com/domain/spectralcolor.com>

------
amk
"A couple dozen people embedded SQL ‘drop table’ statements in the color
names. Nice try, kids." hehehe..

------
kevinh
I'm surprised that men and women appear to largely have the same range of name
for colors - certainly not what society has led me to believe.

However, I would have liked to see the percentage of each gender who
participated in the survey.

~~~
alanh
> There were about 40,000 women and 100,000 men in the main data

From the color names page

~~~
kevinh
Thanks. I can't believe I missed that.

------
char
This is both hilarious and really interesting. I cannot stop laughing about
the one someone named 'velociraptor cloaca'.

------
CoryMathews
"I weep for my gender." - yeah me to.

